# ntfs con file più grandi di 1Gb

## LucaMartinetti

Linux non riesce a leggere file più grandi di 1Gb dalla mia partizione ntfs? E' normale? esitone patch? grazie.

----------

## CarloJekko

ext2 e ext3 supportano files fino a 2 Gb

----------

## GiRa

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ext2 e ext3 supportano files fino a 2 Gb

 Falso. Ext3 arriva ad 8 terabyte.

@LucaMartinetti: il tuo problema è abbastanza comune. Cerca su it.comp.os.linux.sys e vedrai che trovi la soluzione. Purtroppo al momento non ho possibilità di rispondere.

----------

## CarloJekko

dove si può vedere?

----------

## BikE

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ext2 e ext3 supportano files fino a 2 Gb Falso. Ext3 arriva ad 8 terabyte.

 

Dove l'hai letto....?? Il file system puo' aver dimensione di 4 TB ma come ha detto giustamente CarloJecco la dimensione massima del singolo file per ext2 e' 2 GB....

----------

## grentis

Anche per ext3 è di 2G la dimensione massima di un file

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ext2 e ext3 supportano files fino a 2 Gb Falso. Ext3 arriva ad 8 terabyte.
> 
> 

 

probabilmente non ti e' chiara la differenza tra dimensione di  un file e dimensione di un filesystem all'interno di una partizione.

la dimensione massima di norma e' appunto 2gigabyte.

----------

## comio

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*    *CarloJekko wrote:*   ext2 e ext3 supportano files fino a 2 Gb Falso. Ext3 arriva ad 8 terabyte.
> 
>  
> 
> probabilmente non ti e' chiara la differenza tra dimensione di  un file e dimensione di un filesystem all'interno di una partizione.
> ...

 

non so... io sapevo che i 2G fossero superati con l'opzione "large file" mi pare delle glibc (ma onestamente non ricordo). Comunque un limite di 2G è oggigiorno un limite troppo forte...

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

dovrebbe essere

```
-D_FILE_OFFSET_SIZE
```

----------

## cloc3

In certi casi la colpa non è del kernel, ma dell'applicazione che maneggia il file.

Per esempio, ho dovuto ricompilare wget con la CFLAG -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 (quella di fonderia), altrimenti non potevo scaricare dvd.

Adesso la ho messa in make.conf, ma ci sono applicazioni che non la tollerano (e.g. sandbox).

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

..e i pacchetti alsa-*

----------

## CarloJekko

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ho dovuto ricompilare wget con la CFLAG -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 (quella di fonderia), altrimenti non potevo scaricare dvd.
> 
> Adesso la ho messa in make.conf.

 

io li utilizzo spesso i file maggiori di 2 Gb (i dvd-iso arrivano anche a 8Gb).. conviene anche a me mettere questo nel make.conf , o ha qualche "controindicazione"?

----------

## cloc3

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io li utilizzo spesso i file maggiori di 2 Gb (i dvd-iso arrivano anche a 8Gb).. conviene anche a me mettere questo nel make.conf , o ha qualche "controindicazione"?

 

Non credo. Molte applicazioni applicano quella flag automaticamente, anche se non la definisci in modo esplicito.

Se per caso qualche pacchetto non ti dovesse compilare (raro), puoi sempre fare:

```

CFLAGS="mie cflags senza quella" emerge pacchetto

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*    *CarloJekko wrote:*   ext2 e ext3 supportano files fino a 2 Gb Falso. Ext3 arriva ad 8 terabyte.
> 
>  
> 
> probabilmente non ti e' chiara la differenza tra dimensione di  un file e dimensione di un filesystem all'interno di una partizione.
> ...

 

nelle faq di ext3 qua dice questo:

 *Quote:*   

> Q: What is the largest possible size of an ext3 filesystem and of files on ext3?
> 
> Ext3 can support files up to 1TB. With a 2.4 kernel the filesystem size is limited by the maximal block device size, which is 2TB. In 2.6 the maximum (32-bit CPU) limit is of block devices is 16TB, but ext3 supports only up to 4TB. 

 

quindi pare che il limite dei files non sia 2 giga ma 1 tera....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## funkoolow

scusate, mi sa che ho lo stesso problema del limite dei 2gb e mi chiedevo se bastasse inserire quell'opzione nel mio make.conf o se poi dovessi anche ricompilare tutto il sistema o chissaccosa.

grazie a tutti!

----------

## bandreabis

Uppete!  :Wink: 

----------

## gioi

Il limite massimo di ext2/3 è di 2 GB se i programmi che ne fanno uso sono compilati con le Flag standard, e di 2**64 bit (credo 4TB se non ricordo male) se compilati con le seguenti FLAG:

```
 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 
```

Non ho idea se sia necessario ricompilare le glibc con le suddette flags, personalmente per la mia tesi di laurea ho dovuto realizzare un programma che leggesse dei dati da un file binario di circa 10GB, e m'è bastato compilare solo il mio programma con le suddette flags e tutto funzionava alla perfezione.

----------

## maruscya

Di recente ho maneggiato un DB da 4 GB (un file unico) e non e' stato facile gestirlo. 

Sopratutto poterlo copiare da un macchina ad un altra. Con samba il processo muore, con NFS ho un bel errore del tipo "file Size Exceeded" ....

Solo tramite FTP sono riuscito a trasferire i file senza problemi.

NB: Stranemente deov dire che se trasferivo lo stesso file da Win a Win tutto andava meraviglia.

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> NB: Stranemente deov dire che se trasferivo lo stesso file da Win a Win tutto andava meraviglia.

 

sambafs ha un limite (noto) a 2G

NTFS... beh il driver é abbastanza stabile, ma questo non significa che sia prefetto  :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Non sapevo di questo limite "basso" di ext3, ma io supero questo limite.. ho un archivio con ext3.. e dentro ci sono file piu grossi di 2gb.. ! 

```

localhost Giochi # ls /mnt/hd1/Giochi -l

totale 7773200

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody 2056947712 29 giu 21:20 Battlefield.2-RELOADED.ShadowCast.OSiOLEK.iso

drwxrwxrwx 5 nobody nobody       4096 21 giu 00:41 Call Of Duty 2

drwxrwxrwx 8 nobody nobody       4096 11 giu 14:48 Delta Force

drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nobody       4096  7 mag 18:31 Evolution.GT-iTWINS

drwxrwxrwx 8 nobody nobody       4096  3 giu 19:01 FarCry DVD + Crack

drwxrwxrwx 4 nobody nobody       4096  5 mag 22:56 F.E.A.R

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody    2082509 26 giu 20:59 FIFA.06.V1.1.ENG.PX777.NOCD.ZIP

drwxrwxrwx 5 nobody nobody       4096 29 giu 11:47 FlatOut

drwxrwxrwx 3 nobody nobody       4096  4 mar 19:25 GTA San Andreas

drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nobody       4096  6 mag 07:18 Half Life 2

drwxrwxrwx 3 nobody nobody       4096  4 lug 14:09 Half-Life.2.Episode.One

drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nobody       4096  6 mag 07:41 Halo

drwxrwxrwx 3 nobody nobody       4096  6 mag 07:51 Il Padrino

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody  241443831 10 dic  2005 Metal_Slug_1_2_X_3_4_5_+_MaME_Installer_By_PhiSYS.zip

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody  241485891 25 feb  2004 Metal Slug Series with MaME 0.78 Installer.exe

drwxrwxrwx 7 nobody nobody       4096 10 giu 20:34 Misty

drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nobody       4096 23 mar 18:33 Moto Gp 3

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody 1646084096 19 giu 00:17 [PC - Game] Il Codice Da Vinci DVD + Crack (ITA).iso

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody 3763820544 18 giu 09:05 (Pc Game Ita) FIFA 2006 [DVD][Multi EN_FR_GE_IT_NE].iso

drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nobody       4096  1 lug 13:33 Pc-Game Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic 2 The Sith Lords

drwxrwxrwx 4 nobody nobody       4096  5 mag 22:13 PC-Need.For.Speed.Most.Wanted

drwxrwxrwx 3 nobody nobody       4096 15 giu 20:05 Quake 4

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nobody         25 19 giu 20:44 serialFIFA2006.txt

drwxrwxrwx 4 nobody nobody       4096 29 giu 13:17 Star Wars - Jedi Knight 3 - Jedi Academy

drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nobody       4096  5 mag 22:19 Worms 4 Mayhem

drwxrwxrwx 4 nobody nobody       4096  5 mag 22:35 Worms Armageddon

localhost Giochi #

```

```

/dev/hdf1 on /mnt/hd1 type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdg1 on /mnt/hd2 type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdc1 on /mnt/hd3 type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

```

----------

## flocchini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sambafs ha un limite (noto) a 2G

 

samba server? O il client ossia il modulo smb del kernel? Se e' il secondo caso, aggiro utilizzando il piu' recente cifs? Comincio a capire perche' ogni tanto mi perdo qualche pezzo di iso  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

con cifs il problema è superato. (e penso anche con le versioni recenti di samba server)

----------

## kattivo

 :Laughing:  Ah perdono.. credo di aver capito male..! è il samba fs che ha un limite di 2 gb.. giusto ??

----------

